# 14' Low Budget Klamath!



## Chevdog (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I've lurked around here for a while without posting much, so I decided it was time to share my build that is never ending. So here's how I fell into this project. The owner of the company that I work for knew that I had been into fishing for a while now and had an extra boat laying around that he wasn't using. He basically said merry Christmas and gave me the boat and trailer for nothing. This is how she looked when I first got her. It's a 93' 14' Klamath and a 94' galvanized trailer.







It even came with a free seat, haha!





Once I reciever my tax return, I went on the search for a motor. As you can see in the last picture, the transom has been built up to support a long shaft motor. Trying to find anything in a long shaft over 15hp seemed damn near impossible. I drove 4 hours one way to get the 25hp long shaft Johnson in this photo. It runs great, and the electric start is awesome.

Maiden voyage 





Also, I don't know image size recommendations, sorry if these pics are a little blurry.

I'll keep posting till this project is up to speed.


----------



## Chevdog (Jul 12, 2012)

So once I took her out, I became motivated to revamp this thing into the fishing machine that I wanted. The blue and green was not my first choice in color, and since the outside of the boat was recently painted, I decided to just paint the inside. I used 2 coats gloss smoke grey rustoleum. I first pressure washed it and then scuffed everything up. It has held up really good considering I didn't use any primer.


----------



## Chevdog (Jul 12, 2012)

Once I put a little lipstick on the pig by painting the inside, I wanted to pollish the turd a little more and add some decking and upholstery. I got the rear seat for free from one of the trucks drivers at work, which helped save some money.






Since the bow was just a crappy bench seat and I wanted a front deck, I decided to tear into it and start making progress towards the ultimate goal. A casting deck.










The main thing I've noticed about boats, is that there is never enough storage. I tried to get creative and make storage without making eyesores. I cut the front of the seat out and made a storage shelf that I can store my downriggers and rod holders in.





Then I started a fun part of the project, cut the front deck out to conform the boat. I measured and layed out a piece of cardboard to make sure it fit the front deck before I cut into the sheet of plywood.





The final cut sheet of plywood





Carpeted, and have no clue on where I'm going to place my fishfinder.(lowrance elite 4)





Shelf under front deck


----------



## Chevdog (Jul 12, 2012)

So like I said before, I was having a hell of a time trying to find a good place to put my fishfinder. I wanted it somewhere that I wouldn't break it by stepping on it and still be able to access it while driving and trolling. I was also trying to think of somewhere to run the wiring and put switches in for the fish finder, nav lights, interior lights, and bilge. This is what I came up with after a lot of brainstorming. I think it turned out pretty well and have yet to see anything else like it.






Wiring ran and box painted





Final product with switches. I have since put water proof boots on the switches


----------



## Chevdog (Jul 12, 2012)

I then buttoned everything up and took her out on the first bass fishing trip with the boat. The front seat was the closest I could find to the free rear. The rear seat is actually a tracker seat, and even with the model number, I couldn't find the exact seat. After this trip, it was pretty apparent that the rear mount trolling motor is no fun in current. I fished about half the day and fought trying to keep the boat straight while my buddy fished the whole day. :x I officially decided on getting a front mount after this trip.

Not to bad looking and a lot more functional and comfortable


----------



## Chevdog (Jul 12, 2012)

This was the most recent addition, the trolling motor. It can be kind of tough mounting a front mount on these aluminum boats, so I built a whole new front platform. I got the front fishfinder( eagle fishmark 500c) for free. All I needed was a transducer, score for sure. Ill let the pics do the explaining.






45lb thrust minnkota edge.(new model)





Painted and everything installed





How she sits now. Quite the difference from what I started with. I still have future plans for the boat, but ive been trying to fish off of it instead of work on it. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Doubles (Jul 12, 2012)

I dig this project; love what you have done. The one pending question is what do you consider low budget, it looks like you've gotten some great deals.

Looks awesome,
Doubles


----------



## TheMaestro (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, you did a lot of nice work and scored big with your freebies! I really like the rear fishfinder/electrical box you buit, very sleek.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 12, 2012)

The whole project has been very well done. I'm impressed. That's a very nice fishing machine you have there. Congrats! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice job and a very efficient rig. Where are you located? I do not see many Klamath boats except on the left coast and I like them.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 12, 2012)

Tight, tidy, and clean...great job.

Congratulations on work well-done.


=D>


----------



## Junyy (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow. Amazing job you did there.


----------



## Chevdog (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. As for it being a budget built, I look at it that way as I really didn't spend a lot of money for what I have. Between the free boat and trailer, free fishfinder, free seat, and almost all of the aluminum free, I did pretty well. 

I live in Ca, bay area. Martinez to be exact, so I have the delta and many local lakes to fish all reasonably close. So I have great large mouth, striper, sturgeon, trout, and salmon fishing all around me.

Like I said, I have more plans for the boat. I'd like to deck over the fuel tank with a vent and put a short pedistol next to my seat for the fellow fishing partner. I also want to make some kind of "locker" for under the fishing rods between the front deck and center bench roughly 8" wide. Like I said before, there is never enough storage on these small boats. Hopefully I get some time and extra money to get all this done before the end of summer. Thanks for the positive comments that make me want to keep going with "The Yacht".


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 13, 2012)

=D> Great build you made yourself a fishing machine =D>


----------



## fishingmich (Jul 15, 2012)

Dude, Thats awesome! Those Klamath boats look like they're really wide. The width of them almost looks like it would make up for the fact that it's only 14' long. I have a 14' Starcraft and I like it, but it doesn't look anywhere near as wide as your boat. Last fall I bought a 16' Smokercraft and can't wait to get it finished. I've done some painting to it and some work on the trailer, but haven't gotten anywhere close to yours. You're right, there is NEVER enough storage in these boats. My son always complains about the anchor, rope life jackets and everything else being in the way. When we're done with our build, all of that will be hidden. What kind of downriggers are you going with? Clamp on or permenant mount? I've been wanting to get some, but I'm not sure what to get.


----------



## scsdiver (Jul 16, 2012)

Man looks awesome!! nice metal work it does not look like a low budget project. great work thanks for the post


----------



## bigwave (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice job man, I like the side console you made for your ff. It reminds me of the old ADCOM electronics.....the amps just had a power button and simple switches to change the tone.....great idea simple and sweet. I like the colors too.


----------



## novaman (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cool =D> =D> You've definetly did a really nice job, and have a great looking boat. Enjoy it as much as You can!


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Nov 9, 2012)

Thats some great work! I keep thinking about cutting into my bench seats to make fore more storage but I use them for support of other things too jsut dont want to weaken them.


----------

